# Michael's murderer is out of jail



## Marty (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't know when, and I don't know how, but he's out of jail.

I am not sure if he was bonded out or if he has escaped. No one is giving me any details.

The sheriff has sent a deputy to stay here with me because I'm alone, just in case he comes here.

Dan's school security has been notified and they are going to keep a watch on him.

How very ironic that I have been a person who was anti-violent and anti-gun all my life and now it's all been changed to rage.

If he is dumb enough to come here after me, I am not afraid of him.

I am more than ready for a show down.

Like I said, there is no limit to a mother's rage when someone has harmed her child.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 20, 2007)

All I can say is -- OH SH*T!!!!........ Please keep us informed, Marty!

MA


----------



## Shari (Mar 20, 2007)

Marty..when did he get out? I ask because I know someone in your area that a friend just got hit buy a drunk driver..the cops know who he is...and he killed her and she was left on the side of the road. She was just helping a nieghbor collect their chickens...and they were well off the road.

Please stay safe!


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 20, 2007)

:smileypuke: :ugh: :new_2gunsfiring_v1: Oh Marty...I can't even believe it! How can it be? Is there no justice in this world??? Everywhere in this world there are innocent people being killed and the unbelievably evil CREEPS are walking free...it makes NO SENSE whatsoever. :no:


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 20, 2007)

:no: Marty,

I am so sorry. My cousin murderer is out of jail as well, he as been out for years.

Thank God he is staying far away from my Aunt and her family.

God be with you and your family.

keep us posted.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 20, 2007)

That's awful, Marty. How can they not tell you the circumstances? You have a right to know.

Keep us posted!


----------



## kaykay (Mar 20, 2007)

oh marty im so sorry. i cant even begin to imagine what this is doing to you. pls be careful we love you!


----------



## bonloubri (Mar 20, 2007)

OMG......thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Leeana (Mar 20, 2007)

Please marty be careful, you ..dan ..jerry and everybody. Please be careful and take care!

This is awful to hear!!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 20, 2007)

:



: sent your way that you and your family are safe, that they didn't really let this guy out on purpose and that they quickly get him back where he belongs... and that he doesn't hurt anyone else in the meantime.

Be safe!!!


----------



## Miniv (Mar 20, 2007)

Marty,

Was just thinking........something doesn't seem right. If he was "let out" , then why the extra security on both you and Dan? (And I hope Jerry!)

And I agree with the previous post -- you have EVERY right to know the circumstances. I think this falls under "victim's rights" -- at least in this state it would.

You might want to contact your attorney and ask him to find out what's going on. He'd probably have an easier time getting info.

MA


----------



## Sanny (Mar 20, 2007)

Marty...I'm so, so sorry to hear this. Keep us all posted on what is happening. Be careful and stay safe.

If this guy is half has bad as I think he is, keep an eye on your animals too.


----------



## Marty (Mar 20, 2007)

Update:

He made bond. I have no idea who could have raised that kind of money, but he's out.



:

He came up here to get his personal items from his mother's house, who lives down the road.

That is why they sent a deputy to our place, and alerted Dan's school, more or less as a curtesy, or precaution, to make sure he didn't make any unauthorized stops, such as our place. Once he got what he needed he left the area.

With his track record, it probably won't be too long before he gets picked up for something else and shoved back in the slammer where he belongs.

We won't see him until court convenes in August, hopefully to put him in prison for a very long time.

I would appreciate just one day where we can have some peace in our lives.


----------



## minisaremighty (Mar 20, 2007)

:no: I'm so sorry Marty. I just pray nobody else is injured or killed at the hands of this creep.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh marty how frustrating for you. All I can say is that you need to not let him win, you cant live in fear but you need to be prepared as does Dan and Jerry seriously take some self defense classes- and target practice


----------



## JO~* (Mar 20, 2007)

That kind of stuff just fry's my butt.


----------



## Magic (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh no! I sure hope that he gets caught doing something illegal before he hurts anybody else, and put back in jail.

I'm so sorry that you have to deal with this on top of everything else Marty. Stay safe.


----------



## FoRebel (Mar 20, 2007)

How frusterating this must be for you! I really do hope he's caught doing something he's not supposed to be doing and lands his butt back in jail... For everyone's sake and sanity! Stay safe Marty! HUGS!


----------



## Warpony (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm in tears. I can not believe this guy is out walking around. I'm so sorry you have had to face all of this, Marty, and knowing this guy made bond and is out walking the streets must hurt in ways I can not even come close to imagining.


----------



## nootka (Mar 20, 2007)

I am so very sorry, Marty.

Please know that my thoughts are with you, and I feel this is just so beyond unfair. There are no words.

((((((((((hugs))))))))))

Liz


----------



## Marylou (Mar 20, 2007)

If He does something else the person who bonded him out should be liable also. So sorry about this. You will probably hear Arnie yelling when I tell him.




:


----------



## Miniv (Mar 20, 2007)

Marty said:


> Update:
> 
> He made bond. I have no idea who could have raised that kind of money, but he's out.
> 
> ...



That totally STINKS. :new_2gunsfiring_v1:

Why on earth did the judge allow for bail to be low enough for someone to make the bond! :ugh:

Let's hope the authorities keep an eye on him so he doesn't skip out of the area before the trial! (Sorry Marty, you didn't need to hear that......)

MA


----------



## Marty (Mar 20, 2007)

_Let's hope the authorities keep an eye on him so he doesn't skip out of the area before the trial! _

_ _

_ _

_
I'm counting on it. _

_ _

_
That way he'll get hunted down like a dog and probably shot._


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 20, 2007)

Well crap! This just sucks, no two ways about it. Sending you all protective light. Be safe and be careful and know we love you and are here anytime..day or nite!


----------



## bfogg (Mar 20, 2007)

:no: How does this stuff happen?

I know in the end he will pay but sometimes its hard to wait.

Hugs to you and your family,

Bonnie


----------



## sedeh (Mar 20, 2007)

I wonder who the idiot is that posted bond! I suspect he's a big flight risk......doesn't sound like the kind of person that would think twice about scr#$ing the person that posted bond. I'm praying he does something stupid(but doesn't hurt anyone else) and gets thrown back in jail. Hang in there Marty!


----------



## CyndiM (Mar 20, 2007)

The person who posted bond is probably your neighbor Marty. She probably felt guilty her baby was in jail or he whined enough she got him out. 

These types of people should have bail set so high you would need to be Bill Gates or at least Donald Trump to be able to post bond!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Marty. This kind of news just makes me CRAZY! It's so WRONG!

Please pardon my ignorance, Marty, but why WOULD this guy come after you and/or your family? Wouldn't it make more sense to put as much distance between himself and you as possible? (Of course, no one ever accused this *&&^%*^ of being very smart....)

My thoughts and prayers continue to be with you.


----------



## Robin1 (Mar 20, 2007)

Marty, there are no words to tell you how I feel about this. Please know my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Robin


----------



## Vicky Texas (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh Marty

No, I can't believe they let him bond out. Who would be so mean to bond this jerk out.

I could not believe it when I saw your post. I hope you guys are doing okay. I will try to

call tomorrow. I hope our family here will settle down for a bit. But I know this hurts you,

that he is out. I know he won't be out for very long.

Hugs

Vicky


----------



## shane (Mar 20, 2007)

:no:


----------



## Chamomile (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh Marty! This is so wrong. I can't believe that when someone actually takes another person's life there is ANY WAY they can get out of jail. And yet someone who has stolen something material, or just plain peeved off the wrong person gets thrown away and never seen again. The whole justice system seems so backwards to me. Murders should never see the light of day again. And I'm sorry to say, but I do believe in the death penalty... An eye for an eye... Good thing I live in Montana!


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Mar 20, 2007)

My response was the same as so many others on this board OH crap. He probably didnt raise his bond money if he is wrapped up with the drug business probably some of his suppliers or other dealers raised the bond they have more than enough money to do that and I have heard of it happening in other places. JUST NOT FAIR. Im with you I hope without hurting someone else he screws up and they shoot him running away. Know that prayers are with you once again.


----------



## Mona (Mar 20, 2007)

:no: This is simply unbelievable Marty...I am so sorry.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Mar 20, 2007)

Marty,

I absolutely CANNOT believe this! There is SO MUCH I could say, but it might be held against ME in a court of law. This is STUPID, and makes absolutely no sense! I think they must want another victim to let a useless, good for nothing like him out. Marty, I'm sending you an e-mail, this is SO MESSED UP!!!!!

LOVE YOU

Jodi


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 20, 2007)

Marty, Jerry, and Dan~~ All I am going to say is (((HUGS))) to all of you and please stay safe. We love you! Corinne


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Mar 21, 2007)

Dear Marty,

If you see him, stay far away from him, please.

I know that his being out of jail is a horrible thing.

I want you all to stay safe.

Please know that you and your family continue to be in my prayers.

Robin


----------



## SWA (Mar 21, 2007)

Marty,

I'm so sorry! This is unspeakable! I don't understand how ANY AMOUNT could have been set for bail in the first place!!! Please stay safe, and know you, Jerry & Dan remain in our hearts and prayers.

In His Hands,

Tanya


----------



## Casnos Minis (Mar 21, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]Why? Because people are stupid enough to let people like him out. I'm sorry Marty, I'm glad he didn't stop by. I'll come down and hunt him down for you. I wish it was August already so you guys could have some peace.[/SIZE]

Hugs,

Christy


----------



## Girrawheen (Mar 22, 2007)

Marty

I have never spoken directly to you, but feel like I know you so well.

Most times I read your posts, I am laughing hysterically with you! You have the BEST sense of humour, especially considering everything you have been through. I have read every post you have written on Michael (and his pages on your web site) and still am unable to understand how you have coped! I have two boys of my own and feel physically sick to think how I could possibly cope in your situation. You are a remarkable woman Marty! Some things in life are just so wrong, and I often think I will never fully understand the way life works!

So, so wrong! :no:


----------



## sharon (Mar 22, 2007)

So sorry to hear this Marty. It is totally unfair. I am being polite and not saying what is really on my mind.

Sorry I am late with this, but like someone else said, I am for the death penalty. AND, if someone is put on death row, they shouldn't be aloud to be there for years and years.


----------



## CharmedMinis (Mar 22, 2007)

This just plain SUCKS, and I don't know what else to say




:


----------



## Devon (Mar 22, 2007)

I am SO sorry Marty I know no words can really change it but I just want you to know your familys in my prayers


----------



## ~Karen~ (Mar 23, 2007)

Marty, {{{HUGS}}} and prayers for you and your family. That is just WRONG! I just don't get the system most times. Seems there is always a loophole for anything that is wrong. Please stay safe and don't let your guard down for a moment, you never know what goes on in a derranged mind and drugs can cause a mind to not even be there. I wish I could help in some way. {{{Hugs}}}

~Karen


----------



## Mercysmom (Mar 24, 2007)

Marty said:


> I don't know when, and I don't know how, but he's out of jail.
> 
> Like I said, there is no limit to a mother's rage when someone has harmed her child.


Stay safe, Marty...and {{{HUGS}}}

I think it stinks that he was allowed to get out... bond wasn't high enough in my humble opinion. What goes around, comes around.

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## DunPainted (Mar 31, 2007)

If your local "justice system" requires this pig's behind to wear a GPS tracking device until trial, may it be placed in an oraface where the sun don't shine! Courtesy of his beloved "boyfriend" in the "big-house".

As for his bondsman and individual stupid enough to hock their property, I wish them a speedy recovery on their individual, much deserved, frontal lobotomy through a straw. :stupid:

The best we can hope for is the bonding idiots have a "lick of sense", mingle their funds, and purchase the murderer a keyless mode of transportation. A toddler's BIG WHEEL.



: Hopefully, that'll keep the unrepentant killer off the road. If the murderer wants to be a a "big boy", and ride his Big Wheel on the street, may he befall a worse fate than his victims. :new_tomato:

Forgive .....or flame this old fool for spouting off! The way I figure, lots of folks are saying enough "nice prayers". May God forgive Dunpainted for her less-than-Christian attitude, but this victim's advocate doesn't mind being politically/socially incorrect!



:

Marty, I surely hope your rage for justice is satisfied, should this murderer meet the same fate as the 80's, Southern California killer, THE NIGHT STALKER. This coward was recognized on the streets of east L.A., where a wonderful group of neighborhood vigilantes performed their civic duty and administered their form of justice. :deadhorse2: Unfortunately, police had to pull the citizens off the guy, rather than retie their shoe laces a couple times. :ugh: Would've saved California taxpayers thousands of dollars.

Just sayin is all..........


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 1, 2007)

Marty,

I can't even image what was going on in the judge's head that he/she set it low enough that this was even possible!! I'm so sick and tired of hearing about all the people who commit these horrible crimes are afforded so many rights and the people hurt by these pieces of crap continue to pay. There are some things in this world that are just totally &$^#ed up.

I'm sooo sorry Marty. :no:


----------

